
EPA Climate Info Site “Being Updated” - lkurtz
https://www.epa.gov/climate
======
leephillips
The site was preserved at

[https://rescuedscience.org/](https://rescuedscience.org/)

and probably other places as well, by scientists who expected Trump's move and
took preemptive action.

